# GSP curling in day, fine at night?



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

My GSP is curling at the tips during the day. It is not curling inward, but it is curling outwards.

I have tried to move it into higher flow, lower flow, more light, less light and in different positions within the tank.

I have found that more light or less light doesn't make a difference. More flow causes the polyps to retract into the mat. Placement in the tank doesn't seem to matter.

The polyps only curl during the day, which I don't understand. At night time, they are fully extended when the lights are off, but through the course of the day they curl more and more.

Does anybody know why?

Here is a picture:










Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the same thing going on in my last two tanks and had no idea what it was. It's some type of shock to the water that it's in I think...

I'm thinking it doesn't like the alk or possibly cal?? I never figured it out though


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Dave, did the problem ever correct or did the polyps stay curled forever?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Too much light - or light on too long ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When I switched tanks the gsp extended a lot more. The new tank has alot more light and the lights are on longer so I can't see how it would be the light source.

Now I just have a problem with the gsp not coming out at all


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

My light is only on for 10 hours. From start to finish. 

I don't think that would be too long, especially since it starts curling about an hour after the lights are on.

I could try less light... but I thought these things liked moderate light?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My GSP is curling when I don't have enough flow on it. It is a photosynthesis coral, will need light to survive. I keep mine on for 10h/day.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the input TankCla.

I find whenever I have flow on my GSP the polyps don't extend at all.

The most confusing part is that EVERY morning the polyps are not curled. One hour after the light is on and they are curled...

Doesn't make sense to me. Unless it just doesn't like the light lumens or k rating. Maybe it's not a matter of too much light but the type of light?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think is the light. In low light you don't have PE. Maybe it is a curling type of GSP. Nothing to worry about if it looks healthy. GSP is very a hardy coral, almost indestructible. Keep it in a medium to high flow and see if it is growing. 
You should worry when it doesn't have PE, when you see only the purple skin.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, TankCla.

It is definitely growing as I see new polyps almost every week.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

This is frustrating the hell out of me.

I just don't understand the whole curling in the day but grass/hair like polyps in the morning. 

If it was curled all the time, then fine. But why the change?

I just moved my GSP again tonight. I moved it to an area with the same amount of flow but about half the light.

We will see what happens over the next 2 days.

If there are no results, I will move it into an area of higher light and higher flow.

It just really boggles my mind why it changes from morning to day time. I want it to look like grass.

What's more frustrating is that all the google searches I have done seem to prove useless, as nobody has discovered a real cause or correction for this yet.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I will cut a piece from my GPS, as it grows, and you can replace the curling one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Tank,

I would greatly appreciate that!!



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I had the same thing going on in my last two tanks and had no idea what it was.


ha, i remember dave's Green Star Pubes.


----------

